

First Scrum – HELP - Simulacra

Hey everyone, I&#x27;m attending my first morning Scrum soon and I&#x27;m a little worried. I&#x27;ve studied Scrum and understand basically how it works, but never actually participated in the morning scrums. Any advice? Please??? :)
======
kevlanglois
The key is to ensure every item on your board (hope you have a board) is
actionable and deliverable by the end of your sprint. If a task is missing
requirements or artifacts - move it back. If a task can not result it a fully
tested and deployable piece of software - break it down.

And lastly, human beings suck at estimating time - base your first sprint on
hours or timeframes and then move to a point based system.

Good luck

~~~
dbough
I was assuming the OP was talking about the daily standup meeting?

------
dbough
You talk about what you did yesterday, and what you're going to do today. The
meeting shouldn't take more than 15 minutes. Assuming you're going 'by the
book'.

I came from a scrum team that consistently pushed the limits of a scrum
meeting by talking about way too much and taking way too long. Thats a people
and process issue though.

------
Simulacra
Hey thanks everyone for the advice. I was indeed referring to the Daily. It
went good. I spoke for about 60 seconds, although the scrum lasted almost 30.
It wasn't as intimidating as I thought!

